# wireless remotes



## David831 (Mar 6, 2013)

I am looking to move all my components into a closet and need help finding a good remote and i guess i'll need to get some sort of transmitter to hook up to the components that works really well through the walls...... please help !!!!!


----------



## maximumav (Mar 8, 2013)

The URC stuff is bulletproof. If you get a MRF-350(rf reciever) with it will meet your needs.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Any good IR extender will do what you need..


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Harmony 900/1100 (good)

URC with MRF-350 (better)

Control4, AMX, Crestron (amazing $$$)

iRule and other iDevice options (DIY)

What equipment do you have and how far away will the equipment physically be located?


----------



## David831 (Mar 6, 2013)

I ended up going with the urc setup so hopefully all works well.
As of right now I'm just running the tv the reciever and dish box and DVD player so nothing to crazy and it's only going to be about 10' away in a closet.


----------



## TNichols (Mar 12, 2013)

I would plan to use a RF repeater vs. using an IR repeater. Both will work fine, but since you are buying a universal remote control anyway, you might as well use RF.

RF enables you to never have to point the remote at any device. (Assuming, of course that you also run a repeater bug to the TV also) This is of great benefit when running macros on the remote. You can just press the button for the macro you choose and set the remote down, not worrying about whether it is pointed in a particular direction. Also, people who have vision difficulties sometimes have trouble using infra-red remotes because they have the remote pointed at the ceiling when they press the buttons because they can't see the small remote screen print well.

A really good universal remote by URC or RTI will make a big difference in the enjoyment level of your system. I personally prefer remotes that are programmed via the computer without having to go online. The benefits include the ability to update the firmware as technology progresses and also being able to easily reprogram your remote in the case of a failure. (I had a customer who's dog chewed on the remote and then dropped it in the toilet as he was known to do with his other dog toys)

Great choices are:
URC MX-880 and MRF-350 (mid-range price)
URC MX-780 and MRF-350 (in on a budget)
ProControl Pro24r and ProLinkr (mid-range price)
ProControl Pro24z and ProLinkz (if you want fancy features)


----------

